# River King



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Any News?????


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Vicki,

I heard that 5 of the first 20 had done the test. Debbie Darnell had talked to Jimmie after her had to pick China up. She said that the Derby had 10 back for the water marks and their pup Mercy was one of the 10. Jane Paul said that Bo was the 5th dog to run and the 1st to do the test.

That is REAL sketchy but all I have right now.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

*River king*

Open Callbacks:
1,8,12,13,16,21,22,27,35,38,43,46,47,48,49,60,66,and 68.

Was told Jimmy Darnell won the Derby. Congrats to Jimmy!!!!!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Derby results

1 Jimmie Darnell / Mecry Derby List
2 Susan Krechel / Fax
3 Tammy Bell / Max
4 Mitch Patterson / Coda
RJ Jason Escalera / Nitro
Jam Debbie B. / Dazee 
Jam O. Matt G. H. Chris Christopher / Ace


Congrats Jimmie


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats Jason on yet another Derby finish! Keep it up1 8)


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Jason and Debbie!

Aaron*


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

17 back to the land blind in the open. That's not a typo.

Q is a VERY short stand-out triple.

No news on AM yet.

Congrats to Jimmy Darnell on the derby win!


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Any word on how its going ???
________
W123


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*8 to the 4th in the Open.......6 with Mr. Eckett.

Aaron*


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

anybody know anything?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Q results 

1 Al / Eckett
2 Ace / Loe Magee
3 Bobby Willis
4 Chance / Chris Wix

thats all i know..


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to Big Al on his Qual first and to Chris Wix and Chance with their 4th!!!


Aaron


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Open 

1 Stan Chiras
2 Eckett
3 Eckett
4 Harp


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

Which dog did Bobby place 3rd in the Q with?


----------



## GammonLabs (Jun 5, 2004)

*AM*

Amateur Results:

1st- #45-Tess-Garland
2nd- #43-Player-McKay
3rd- #30-Bo-Paul
4th- #12- Scarlett-Blank
RJ- #4-Bella-Bell
Jams: 
6, 7, 15, 20, 25, 34, 42, 47, 48, 49, 53, 57


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to the Garland's and McKay's!

Aaron


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats Jeanne Cliff And Tess


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to Paul & Martha Blank on the Am. 4th with Scarlett.


----------



## Kevin White (Jun 21, 2005)

Congrats to Dan Heard on Big Al winning the Q!!!!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations to Stan and Susie on their first Open win. I hope many more to follow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats Mitch and Coda


----------

